# Source of Parts for BelAire Big 5 116VL



## marktes (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyone have a resource for parts for this compressor?
Found it in the back of my father's garage. 
Belaire "Big 5"
116XL
serial# 33257
DOM is 7/9/95 
IMC American Compressor
My guess is that the pump is bad (NS15 is stamped on the pump).
I cannot test the motor as the leads are gone.
Tank and motor look in good shape
I tried calling IMC no response. 
All the online sites do not list this model or pump so I doubt replacemnt parts or a pump rebuild kit are available.
I'd like to know before tearing the motor apart. A manual or part list would also be welcome.

Thanks for any help you can provide.
Best,
MarkTes


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mark,

There are parts available for the pump if it is a T39 Italian pump. If it is the smaller T29 few parts are available for that model, they look similar.

https://www.pacificaircompressors.c...p-abac-american-imc-belaire-compressor-parts/ 

If it produces good air pressure why mess with it?
Perhaps if you included some pictures we could figure it out.
what is the electric motor HP on the nameplate? voltage?

Stephen


----------

